# CRGW Wales IVF



## Melissa20Russ (Sep 6, 2013)

Hi I am starting IVF @ CRGW within next few weeks anybody had this recently looking for advice on egg collection and how it feels etc? I am fine but partner has a fluctuating sperm count so goes up and down which we can only assume is the problem so feeling hopeful With IVF  I am 28 partner is 32


----------



## Melissa20Russ (Sep 6, 2013)

Also we have one child a 5 year old daughter conceived naturally


----------



## Vixxx (May 3, 2009)

Hi Melissa
Not sure if you're still looking for answers on this. I have had EC 5 times and most of the time it was fine - didn't feel / can't remember much... and once or twice uncomfortable. But the drugs are very good to help with any discomfort. You might want to have a look at or join the CRGW thread: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=285808.msg5589004#new
Good luck!


----------

